# Made a new handle



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2022)

Was missing one handle for the gearbox in my lathe (previous owner broke it off)...so got around to making a new one, though it's a little bigger:








Hahaha just kidding, here's the finished product on the right with the two OEM ones on the left. I did make it a smidge bigger (wasn't working to exact dimensions).


----------



## Darren (Jan 29, 2022)

looks good

remember not to remove those knobs when the lathe is running at high speed


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2022)

dfloen said:


> looks good
> 
> remember not to remove those knobs when the lathe is running at high speed


Yes, "Don not" indeed.


----------



## Darren (Jan 29, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Yes, "Don not" indeed.


HAHA i actually missed that part too


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2022)

dfloen said:


> HAHA i actually missed that part too


It's pretty awesome Chinglish.


Here's a "shorts" video of some chips at the very very beginning, it's lousy lol I needed the camera much closer and wasn't taking much of a cut (new to the lathe and tooling I was using).


----------

